# IGF-1 DES is here - should i stack with ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Over the last week ive been doing so much reading that my brain hurts about peptides - uk and us forums.

IGF DES has arrived today from Southern Research and my TEST P, TEST E and Anavar should be here next week.

As per the title should i wait and order some ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29 to go with the above ... the ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29 i would continue long after the test cycle is over.

Will the ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29 be a good stack with the DES ?

Any DES users on here - what do you stack with and how long have you been on it for including your days off>?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DES is shorter acting IGF-1 (opposed to the longer IGF-1LR3) you can wait and use it with the peptide but there is no interaction so it will not matter(results will be better but only because you are using more drugs)


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> DES is shorter acting IGF-1 (opposed to the longer IGF-1LR3) you can wait and use it with the peptide but there is no interaction so it will not matter(results will be better but only because you are using more drugs)


thanks - I've been reading alot about saturation levels with the ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29 if there is no interaction between those and the DES does that mean the DES won't contribute to those saturation levels I.e if I just take the DES I'd be taking 50 mgcs and if I take it with the ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29 I can still take that 50 mgcs or would I have to adjust the doses of all 3 ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP/GHRH are peptides that create and amplify a GH pulse IGF-1 DES is IGF-1 so not the same so no issue with saturation points.


----------

